# FS:4 Foot Black Power Compact Flo Unit (2x 55watt)



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

power compact light strip. 4 feet long. 2 x 55 watt compact flo. comes with an extra light tube.

bought it at superpet for $160 this past summer. bulbs have been used since then but all 3 are working fine. unit is in mint condition.

$60 obo.

pickup in richmond.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

is this special for planted aquariums? are there any holding brackets that come with it to install it over top of the aquarium?


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

any idea how much those replacement bulb cost?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

no idea. i dont keep planted but just monster fish. its just 2 compact flo at 55 watt each. you can get them through our sponsor canadian aquatics for relatively cheap. maybe $20 per bulb?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top. $70 obo


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt. 60 obo.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

$50. to the top.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm in need of a new light for my 75G tank. I don't suppose you ever come into New Westminster?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

You should have told me you had this when i came over to your place!


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a great price and light for a 4 foot tank. The bulbs are also cheap to replace as we sell them for only $15 each. This is a great light for a planted tank. It's a steal! I may even consider taking it and I don't even have a 4 foot planted tank


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

aww - sorry! i had to see if the new lights i got for the new tank was what i liked.

pat - it is a good deal lol. i bought it for over $150 during just this past summer at superpets in richmond!!!

first one with cash and picks up gets it. theres currently 4 interested. i will not hold! thanks!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

pending pick up.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

sold. thanks.


----------

